
How to Be a Newb Software Engineer - syscoder
https://medium.com/@SysCoder/how-to-be-a-newb-software-engineer-3180bc87e97f#.dnkln5ykq
======
syscoder
What to do when you land your first software job or when you are starting a
new software job.

